# "Aperçu" sur iPad ?



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, toutes !


Je suis l'heureux - et récent - propriétaire d'une superbe tablette iPad 4 sur laquelle tourne la dernière version d'iOS (8.1.1).

J'aimerais pouvoir m'en servir pour, entre autre, herboriser "in situ" sur mon petit domaine où pousse une flore d'une grande diversité.

Pour ce faire, j'ai acquis le "Flora Electronica" de Jean Hervé PERROT, qui a fait un remarquable et monumental travail de numérisation du célèbre BONNIER.

J'ai, par ailleurs, téléchargé le fort bien fait "PETIT LEXIQUE DE BOTANIQUE A LUSAGE DU DÉBUTANT" de Rolland DOUZET.

Ces deux outils (le premier est un dossier, le deuxième un fichier PDF) sont maintenant sur mon iMac (iMac Intel 2,16 - 400 Go (+ 1 To) / 4 Go - SL 6.8). Ne me reste plus qu'à les transposer sur ma tablette sauf que je ne sais pas comment faire :-( Une idée ?

Merci pour vos avis avisés ;-)

Dev


----------



## adixya (23 Décembre 2014)

Pour les pdf, tu peux utiliser l'application native iBooks, ou bien une application tierce comme cloudreader qui est gratuite.

Pour ton dossier, quel genre de fichiers contient il ?


----------

